# Aumentar cobertura en mi celular



## nelus

Necesito que me ayuden en un problema de cobertura con celulares. esto se debe  al lugar, ya que esta lleno de cerros por lo que es dificil comunicarse por telefono celular. (Se puede hablar pero a veces se corta la comunicacion).
Si uds saben algo como solucionarlo o aumentar un poco la cobertura  me ayudaria .. 
saludos .. gracias


----------



## Mushito

con una antena yagi se puede. Yo hice construyendo una yagi de 12 elementos, pero necesariamente tu movil se convertiria en celufijo.
Busca en google el software Yaguimax, descargalo y empieza a diseñar tu yagi. 100% comprobado en TDMA y GSM


----------



## Loktar

Buenas.

En mi casa, las señales de los celulares no son muy buenas. Hay que acercarse a la ventana para tener señal. Por eso se me ocurrió que se podría crear un amplificador de señal para poder hablar tranquilamente dentro de la casa. Entonces pregunto: ¿Hay alguna forma de hacerlo?¿Tiene que amplificar las señales de la red y también las que envía el celular?
Tengo pocos o nulos conocimientos en el tema de la conversación celular...

Saludos.


----------



## elgd51

Hola LoKtar, recién me integro al foro y entre las muchas consultas interesantes que encontré, intento contribuir con algo de lo que sé.

Tengo ese mismo problema que mencionás en una casa de campo; sabía que existian antenas para autos, aunque en realidad mas que mejorar sustancialmente la recepción/transmisión lo que hacen es llevar la antena fuera de la "jaula metálica" que a veces bloquea las señales si son débiles.

Pero averiguando encontré que existen antenas domiciliarias, bastante mas grandes que las de autos y que son del tipo "Yagui" de entre 7 y 15 elementos; yo probé con una de 13 elementos y la señal en el display pasó de 0 de 4 líneas a 3 de 4. En realidad, con 1 ya funcionaba pero sobre el sistema analógico; para tener cobertura digital, imprescindible para los mensajes SMS, hace falta algo más de señal.

Curiosamente, para que lo tengas en cuenta, no fué en el lugar mas alto que conseguí la mayor señal, sinó a solo 3 mts. del piso

Con respecto a la posibilidad de amplificar la señal, no te lo recomiendo, mas allá de la complejidad que pudiera presentar; mucho se habla sobre las consecuencias negativas de las microondas para la salud; los fabricantes se defienden argumentando que el nivel de señal está limitado dentro de valores que no perjudican la salud.... 

Saludos
Eduardo


----------



## Courage_faces

LA verdad no se si se podra con con un amplificador de RF. aunque las señales de celular ya viajan de forma digital....
este tema me suena  interesante pero es de buscar mas información...

"mini estacion repetidora para señales digitales domestica".... nos e algo asi tiene que ser..
si encuentro algo lo posteare..

saludos


----------



## elchicharito

la frecuencia de celular para TX / RX son de 850 - 1900 MHZ para hablar y mensajes.

desarmas el cel y l soldas una bobina pequeña trae como un potenciometro junto con un bobina pegados.
 como de un cm dentro de el. trae un amplificador ahi un potenciometro para aumentar la ganancia de la señal....

Para calibrar la señal lo que tienes que hacer en mi caso:

en un rancho a mas de 1900 metros de altura sobre el nivel del mar. alojado de las radiobases de 1 barrita de señal logre subirla a 3 barras...

desarmas el celular y haces eso que te digo. para mejorar la ganancia de la señal.


----------



## OlgaJ

Te ayudará un dispositivo especial que se llama repetidor GSM. Su antena capta la señal débil e intensificándola aumenta la cobertura y hace la comunicación móvil mejor. Suerte con resolver el problema.


----------

